

Amazon Echo - Huuf

I received my amazon echo today, after peeling back the rubber on the foot I discovered 2 Debug Ports labeled B and C,<p>B [1] [2] [3] [4] [5]<p><pre><code>  [6] [7]     [8] [9]
</code></pre>
C [1] [2]     [3] [4]<p><pre><code>  [5] [6] [7] [8] [9]

</code></pre>
Grounds: B-1, B-6, B-8, C-3<p>I am going to make a connector and hook up my logic analyzer later on. But it is positive for hacking, my suspicion is that one goes to the Texas Instruments DM3725CUS100 Digital Media Processor and one goes to the SanDisk SDIN7DP2-4G 4 GB iNAND Ultra Flash Memory and they use this to program and test it.
======
anigbrowl
A little blog post with some photos would probably garner more attention than
a HN text post, but great find!

------
gravypod
Could you take photos of the device and of these ports? I'd love to see what
you could do with it.

